# Anyone Else Using BBE Sonic Maximizer?



## One Fan To Another

I recently hooked my BBE Sonic Maximizer up to my HP setup (M-Audio Fire410 - BBE Sonic Maximizer 482i - Little Dot MKIII - AKG K701) and really makes quite a difference in sound option when you play around with the two contours. In fact it can be used to raise the bass response.

 For those who don't know BBE the Sonic Maximizer isn't an EQ but it contours the low end and high end frequencies and plays with the timings of each. For a lot of applications once you go BBE you don't go back.


----------



## GreatDane

I use a similar processor with my home rig, the Aphex 204.


----------



## Duggeh

It might not be a graphic equaliser but it certainly sounds like an EQ to me.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Both the BBE and Aphex units are designed to boost certain harmonics in order to add richness to the sound, in the same way that tube amps can add flavor. I'm sort of a playback purist, so I don't use these sorts of devices during playback. However, many mixing engineers are partial to these processes in order to thicken up certain tracks, or even the whole mix.

 Something tells me that huge amounts of aural excitation were used on the John Mayer album, _Heavier Things_. More than is usually normal, I mean. It makes for an interesting, if unrealistic sound.

 Basically, I'm of the opinion that a mixing or mastering engineer can and should be able to do anything they want to the sound, including intentional degradation (ex. printing from ProTools to tape then recording the tape machine's output, tube compressors, aural excitation). Then, when you play it back, you'll hear it as they intended. Just my personal preference.


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *One Fan To Another* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently hooked my BBE Sonic Maximizer up to my HP setup (M-Audio Fire410 - BBE Sonic Maximizer 482i - Little Dot MKIII - AKG K701) and really makes quite a difference in sound option when you play around with the two contours. In fact it can be used to raise the bass response.

 For those who don't know BBE the Sonic Maximizer isn't an EQ but it contours the low end and high end frequencies and plays with the timings of each. For a lot of applications once you go BBE you don't go back._

 

I am very intrigued and tempted by this posting. I utilize BBE on my iAudio7 (where it's a built-in processing option), and I have a Little Dot MKII fed into by a Headroom Micro Dac. I'm assuming the the Sonic Maximizer, because of its increased control and flexibility over what's in the iAudio, could enhance the sound coming from sources other than the iAudio (i.e., flac on my computer and cd's from my cd player) even more. Does anyone have further thoughts on this matter?


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very intrigued and tempted by this posting. I utilize BBE on my iAudio7 (where it's a built-in processing option), and I have a Little Dot MKII fed into by a Headroom Micro Dac. I'm assuming the the Sonic Maximizer, because of its increased control and flexibility over what's in the iAudio, could enhance the sound coming from sources other than the iAudio (i.e., flac on my computer and cd's from my cd player) even more. Does anyone have further thoughts on this matter?_

 

Even though I received no responses to my query I have since gone ahead and purchased the BBE Sonic Maximizer VG360 and am very pleased with it. I'm able to hear and enjoy aspects of music (classical) I was never able to hear and enjoy before.


----------



## Fixcinater

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascherjim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even though I received no responses to my query I have since gone ahead and purchased the BBE Sonic Maximizer VG360 and am very pleased with it. I'm able to hear and enjoy aspects of music (classical) I was never able to hear and enjoy before._

 

What did you previously find lacking that you've discovered since beginning to use the BBE? Imaging? EQ? Warmth in the signal? Bass slam? "A more exciting sound"?


 Guitarists also use it in their signal chain.


----------



## ascherjim

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fixcinater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What did you previously find lacking that you've discovered since beginning to use the BBE? Imaging? EQ? Warmth in the signal? Bass slam? "A more exciting sound"?


 Guitarists also use it in their signal chain._

 

Improvements: The sounds of instruments in the higher registers, or the higher overtones. Also, seemingly better, sharper articulation throughout. Also, a seemingly broader soundstage. That's as well as I can describe it. Not necessarily any increased warmth in the signal. It always was pretty warm with my LD MKII. And the good previous level of bass remained the same.


----------



## starstern

*How one put BBE effect' compare to amp e17 'or DFX audio enhancer "?*


----------



## mtliu

I use BBE and Aphex as outboard devices (My 2nd job is a sound man at a local watering hole) for listening over a PA and also when recording. I've tried the DFX and DFX seems to be a rip-off of BBE because the company that made DFX lost their distribution rights to BBE and invented their own. BBE started as a knockoff to Aphex - but now BBE has become accepted on it's own. 
  
 Less is more with these things - it's easy to over apply and have a V-shaped sound come out. For those who spend lots of effort on getting a straight-wire pure signal will not like these kind of black boxes - because they are technically introducing distortion into the chain. These companies justify this by saying the distortion counteracts artifacts introduced into the signal chain by using the very nature of our recording process.
  
 BBE and Aphex both have paid apps for Android and Apple mobile devices. JetAudio was an app that used to have BBE built into it - but they have quietly stopped including BBE in their apps and brought out their own in the form of DFX. DFX is also integrated into the DivX video player for non-mobile computers.


----------



## XGUGU

Worth to add that Both BBE and DFX have their own music app for android with quiet unique sound signature each.


----------



## mtliu

so does Aphex! It's easy to overdo these effects though. . .


----------



## starstern

so which of the two is a more joy experience overall ?


----------



## mtliu

BBE and Aphex are both used in post-production and the mastering process by many professional acts. I find that which one does better varies and I think it depends on which process was favored in the studio - if any was used at all. I tend to use BBE more than Aphex - simply because it is more available on apps than Aphex. Right now, some Cowan players, older versions of Jet Audio, JVC mobile player and BBE player use the BBE. Aphex is only available on the Aphex player. However, with both BBE and Aphex, less is more and using that little of each makes both sound very similar. Cranked all the way up, both sound terrible and horribly V-shaped. 
  
 BBE is shifting higher frequencies with lower amplitude ahead in time (actually it's shifting lower frequencies behind) and Aphex is adding in even harmonics. Aphex does better at playing back vintage music recordings which are dull sounding due to missing harmonics - since it actually adds them into the recording - BBE doesn't do well with these because the upper harmonics are not there to shift.
  
 I see BBE outboard boxes available on the vintage market more than Aphex.
  
 There are some who think these boxes sound just the same as Eq - and for those people, they are not stuck like I am in that I can only listen to music rigs with an outboard box or specific apps.
  
 I stuck a BBE box into the PA at the club I DJ at. 
  
 One thing I've come to realize is that Behringer's attempt to do this thing falls short of both. The Behringer Dualfex tried to copy BBE and Aphex and stick them into one box and uses a knob to balance between the two. While it does brighten the music, it doesn't sound as enjoyable as the original effects. I have one of these Behringer boxes at the bar also - which also stuck limitjng/compression, noise reduction, and exciter into one box. I've turned off all the effects in the Behringer except the limiter.


----------



## JRG1990

I use the Behringer SX3040 it adds more punch to the bass and makes it sound a bit thicker, also makes the treble a bit sharper\brighter  depending on how you set it, for £77 you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## mtliu

I've got quite a few Behringer items and have noticed they are incredibly inexpensive for what they offer. The Behringer price is usually half of the price of the equipment that "inspired" it. I'm perfectly satisfied with the Behringer until I get my hands on the piece of equipment that inspired it - then I realize the Behringer falls short. The Behringers do not sound bad, but the other equipment just sounds better and take things to the next level. Besides BBE and Aphex, the other brands that have inspired Behringer that are things I own are Focusrite and some other effects boxes, I think the lesson I've learned is to invest in Behringer only when I can't spend any more - but invest in the original equipment if I can. In the case of the Focusrite, the Behringer was $150 but the Focusrite was $500 - so there is a substantial savings for almost the same performance.


----------



## Magic77

I’ve been looking into getting one of these for my setup. I found this thread, but it hasn’t been active for a very long time. Is there anyone using one of these right now. Would like to hear some opinions or impressions.


----------

